# So do you want fries with that salt?



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

School parking lot got a little extra this morning.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Another quality job by Grandview!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Most parking lots look like that around here after a storm, including mine. Maybe it's worse then I'm seeing in the pics.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Schools around here have been salted Sunday as well....:laughing: 
Bone dry and nothing in the forecast either ....ready for Monday morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Residue always looks bad when it's really cold too..... salt granuals don't photograph well IMO I tried to photograph one that I lost this season just plastered with salt by the new guy and the picturedidn't make it look 1/2 as bad as itwas.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I can't say much...I have a lot that seeps ground water out making a big ice problem, I dropped alot there last night. I'd rather defend oversalting than undersalting.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Few storms ago i was tired and forgot i had my spreader wide open and salted a smaller lot and ended up dumping like 3/4 yard of salt before i really noticed what happened. There was so much salt i literally plowed it all up into piles and shoveled it back into the spreader. I felt like a total noob.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1465150 said:


> Few storms ago i was tired and forgot i had my spreader wide open and salted a smaller lot and ended up dumping like 3/4 yard of salt before i really noticed what happened. There was so much salt i literally plowed it all up into piles and shoveled it back into the spreader. *I felt like a total boob*.


fixed it.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

You mean that's not a gravel lot?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;1465150 said:


> Few storms ago i was tired and forgot i had my spreader wide open and salted a smaller lot and ended up dumping like 3/4 yard of salt before i really noticed what happened. There was so much salt i literally plowed it all up into piles and shoveled it back into the spreader. I felt like a total noob.


:laughing::laughing: The whole time hoping nobody was watching you do it


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1465188 said:


> :laughing::laughing: The whole time hoping nobody was watching you do it


lol It was funny actually, This lot was literally right next to the salt yard i got the salt from no more then 10 minutes earlier, All the other plowers were staring at me like i was ******** while they were waiting to have their trucks loaded. My brother was in the red dodge helping to plow it into piles and couldn't even look out his window he was so embarrassed. lol


----------

